# 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?!



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ok...i have a 9a 16v...need to run megasquirt, and use coil packs. i have the block off for the dist. hole. there is now crank trigger in the block......
how will i get a crank signal for the ms? any ideas? oh and i want it hidden and super clean.
i know 034 has a "crank pulley wheel" setup up but its functional but ugly(sorry) for a show car....
help!
thanks! josh


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

your going to need to trigger off the crank, or cams somehow. 
maybe you can get a custom crank pully machined with a trigger wheel section on the inside edge. then mount the magnetic sensor under/behind where its hard to see


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Make an 8-1 that fits where the distro did and put a small hall sensor in the block off plate.. or similar for the block.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (need_a_VR6)*

I was thinking about using an optical cam sensor(nissan) and disk inside the the block off plate of the distributer, you can get them in a very small size and then to hide the wires you could drill through the flange and have just three small wires to hide 
or something like this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
I am unsure of the physical size of this but it looks like it could be modified to replace the 16v dizzy


_Modified by toplessvw at 10:44 AM 10-29-2007_


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (nothing-leaves-stock)*

034 efi sells a bolt on crank trigger setup for the 16V http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (evil-e)*

yes i know, as stated above...but its ugly. yes i know looks aren't everything...but oh...wait yes they are on a full out show car
does a 20v have and cm sneser setup that would work or no?


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (nothing-leaves-stock)*

the crank wheel is inside the engine on the Crank, if you where using an aba bottom end you would already have it, I think the only way to hide it would be inside the distributer block off plate.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (toplessvw)*

I was thinking you could almost us the cam sensor and 4 window wheel of the newer vr6 or 1.8ts in place of the distributer not sure of fitting it though


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (toplessvw)*

The 4 window wheel itself won't work though, you need at least a even staggered 4-1 and 8-1 or 8-2 would be better.


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (nothing-leaves-stock)*

The op seems t say you've got a crank sensor. If I were you, I'd just go ahead and use that. It's a 60-2 wheel.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

he doesn't have a crank sensor he is using a 16v 9a block


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

you could try to get a hold of this crank position sensor its a European part number should be 60-2 wheel

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by nigel at 1:07 AM 10-31-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (nigel)*

oh dude! any idea what part numbers that is?! i'm going over to europe tomorrow and i can look/get one then?!!
is the "wheel" pressed on the crank? anymore info?! what did it come on????? please info!!! please! thats perfect


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nigel* »_you could try to get a hold of this crank position sensor its a European part number should be 60-2 wheel

And there you have it folks...secret #4 of 7
Damn vortex is getting good these days.
PART # : *036 105 189 C*...Its available for ~$88US or so.The only thing that sucks about it is that it is press fitted to the flywheel hub on the crank.


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (nigel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nigel* »_you could try to get a hold of this crank position sensor its a European part number should be 60-2 wheel

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Modified by nigel at 1:07 AM 10-31-2007_


That's sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I think this is it buy me one while your over there too josh lol jk unless they arnt really expensive 
its either the pn in the picture or this one 036 105 189 c

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 9:13 AM 10-31-2007_


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone else impressed that the housing is plastic!







Seems to me, that's a tough area of the motor to use plastic (probably phenolic).
Nice find!


_Modified by Fast929 at 7:18 AM 10-31-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_that's a tough area of the motor to use plastic (probably phenolic).

Same material the intake manifolds are made from.Stuff is pretty hard for plastic.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

that type of black plastic is usually very hard and temperature resistant, like coolant necks etc. Its likely glass impregnated


----------



## 84thmpr (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
PART # : *036 105 189 C*...Its available for ~$88US or so.The only thing that sucks about it is that it is press fitted to the flywheel hub on the crank.

OK do you have any idea how hard or easy it would be to press fit it?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

id imagine rubber mallet + 2x4


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (84thmpr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84thmpr* »_OK do you have any idea how hard or easy it would be to press fit it?

Grab some grease and line the seal with it,slip it over the flywheel mounting hub,then go slow with trying to get the impulse wheel secure.


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (Wizard-of-OD)*

so how does it get the tdc signal etc? does it spin on the crankshaft and have the actual teeth and vr sensor in it? 
how many teeth / windows does this have? 
is it hall.. vr... or what? 
thanks!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (mxman)*

I am willing to bet it is a 60-2 like the crank wheel, on ABA, 1.8t etc.
I have to say this this is slicker than owl sh:t..


_Modified by sdezego at 10:19 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Make an 8-1 that fits where the distro did and put a small hall sensor in the block off plate.. or similar for the block.

Nigel's idea is by far the sexiest.....but I do agree with the above........


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (Diggatron)*

i would love to buy one of the but have no idea where to get one








dealerships always screw me over here....has anyone ordered one in the united states or canada? perhaps a group buy is in order?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (mxman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mxman* »_i would love to buy one of the but have no idea where to get one









I have 2 of them,I have more on order....they are not cheap though so window shoppers need not apply


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (mxman)*

why did no one post this when i was looking for alternate trigger methods!















that is awesome...damn you wizard from keeping that to yourself!


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
I have 2 of them,I have more on order....they are not cheap though so window shoppers need not apply










_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
PART # : *036 105 189 C*...Its available for ~$88US or so.The only thing that sucks about it is that it is press fitted to the flywheel hub on the crank.

$88 ain't bad. Besides that part, what else is needed to complete the set-up and how much is the complete set-up?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_why did no one post this when i was looking for alternate trigger methods!















that is awesome...damn you wizard from keeping that to yourself!









To be honest,the external trigger set up that mounts on the accessory pulley is a better choice.If something goes wrong you do not have to remove the gearbox to get @ a piece of plastic.
Did I mention that this part costs ~90US?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

josh is in england atm send him an im maybe he will check and pick one up for you


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
To be honest,the external trigger set up that mounts on the accessory pulley is a better choice.If something goes wrong you do not have to remove the gearbox to get @ a piece of plastic.
Did I mention that this part costs ~90US?

For most people, most of the time, that's quite true but there are a small percentage of people for whom this would be ideal and for them $90 would be a small price to pay.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (Wizard-of-OD)*

agree'd...however for the rally car the internal may be the better option. we have gear box changes down, but i do see what you mean.. and at $90 a pop we could easily bring a few spares..
more crap to think about dammit


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_josh is in england atm send him an im maybe he will check and pick one up for you

He is going to get a shock by the English prices.









_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_however for the rally car the internal may be the better option.

I disagree,BMW was putting a 60-2 wheel on the front of there race cars for years.All the BMW's I have ever worked on have a 60-2 wheel exposed to elements.If you put your 60-2 wheel onto the crankshaft accessory pulley I dont think a little mud or rock is going to affect it too much.


----------



## DemonRally (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (Wizard-of-OD)*

BMW RACE cars, how many BMW RALLY cars see gravel? very few and even those probably don't see the types on environments this car does. Also you have to remember that those cars are driven by the correct wheels as well.
We are talking about covering the engine compartment in mud...DEEP, or tossing stones as large as a fist in that particular region...I have seen NO crank trigger mounted on the pulley side of the motor that will work for us.
This, however, is a fantastic option, thick aluminum bellhousing to get in the way of debris is fine with me, no added on crap to the already complicated side of the motor, and nothing extra in the way for the service techs to get pissed about (until one fails). This is a great solution with OEM quality and hopefully better than OEM reliability. I can see us testing this within the next six months barring any budget constraints.
for reference:


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (DemonRally)*

Demon, please do report back after you've had a chance to try this out, tell us about your success or lack there of.


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (ABA Scirocco)*

i thikn you should mount a CAS wheel or something similar in your dizzy location with that much water


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_Demon, please do report back after you've had a chance to try this out, tell us about your success or lack there of.

we're onit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
as tom said, we have been kinda looking for a way to drop the distributer every since we got the ms setup on the car...with this car it is of the ut-most importance to have a piece that is 100% safe from the crap tom can find on the side of the road...
take a look on the demonrally.com page at some of the vidz, you will see why having something hanging anywhere off the bottom of the motor will not work for us...in the event that something does happen, they HAVE to be able to get the car back to service or the rally is over, taking that sensor off on a rock would end a day very quickly...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_we're onit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good stuff!


----------



## Ruffdriver (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (nigel)*

I've bought last year this 60-2 trigger wheel voor my 9A.
The wheel itself is aprox. €70,- and then you need the sensor which is another €70,-
The sensor is hall.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Ruffdriver)*

i'm back...didnt get any...none in stock...got a guy that will get them for me tho...


----------



## Ruffdriver (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

The dealer can have them within 24 hours.


----------



## GintsK (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello!
I have a question about wheel: how VW fix this trigger wheel in exact angle? Does this method works on our 16V
Gints


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (GintsK)*

I hacked up a 16v dizzy to mount a cam/crank sensor in it, on a previous 16vT I made for myself, running AEM EMS







.
It's really very effective.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_I hacked up a 16v dizzy to mount a cam/crank sensor in it, on a previous 16vT I made for myself, running AEM EMS







.
It's really very effective.
pics, and what size wheel was that u used???


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

The wheel was a 1G DSM CAS, both cam and crank in one unit. I was running sequential injection and waste spark, with a DSM AEM EMS and full DSM wiring harness. All the DSM sensors were plug and play that way, no custom wiring







.
This is the best I can do for pics. In the first pic you can see it mocked up on the engine, the second one is the base of the 16v dizzy machined out for the CAS, with some tabs I had welded on to bolt the CAS down. I don't have any pics of how the unit mated to the cam, but I recall using the factory 16v dizzy key with only slight mods. If you get that far, you'll probably have some ideas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Note...sequential injection is a PITA to set up. Setting up the injection phasing is not terribly straight forward because it will run no matter what you end up with if you're close. It'll cripple the HP output though, if you are not bang on. I recall getting it pretty close, but the lack of proper technical info about the opening and closing of the VW intake cam, in degrees, really puts a wrench in the works. I degree wheeled it, and came up with ridiculous numbers each time, but always the same...so I used them, and they worked, but I'm positive it wasn't correct.


















_Modified by B4S at 9:01 PM 11-24-2007_


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

is that a abf dist, it looks like the cap would be held down by screw the same way the abf dist cap is???


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

Nope, it was a 2.0 16v dizzy base (I cut most of it off.), with the DSM CAS mounted in it. The first pic is of the CAS being mocked up in the 16v dizzy base.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (B4S)*

This should also be a good option for allowing guys to run C.O.P. ignitions for their 16v cars!.........good job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

oooh super interested in this like the Demon rally guys
I need a 60-2 wheel but don't really want to hang it off the pulley
Hum... maybe I could fab something off the dizzy block off. 
Since my brain seems to be mush this morning - In a 16v does the Dizzy spin the same as the crank? Or is it a 1/2 relationship


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_Since my brain seems to be mush this morning - In a 16v does the Dizzy spin the same as the crank? Or is it a 1/2 relationship

1/2 relationship, just like the cams. The pulley wheel is about the same size.
That crank trigger is f-in trick.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Funkatollah Insaney)*

i havnt met up with tom (demonrally) since the last rally so not sure if we are going to give this a go or not. currently he is working on getting the built head fixed and installed so we can get some dyno time in before spring..


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (nigel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nigel* »_you could try to get a hold of this crank position sensor its a European part number should be 60-2 wheel

















_Modified by nigel at 1:07 AM 10-31-2007_

Nice! 
Thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (Wizard-of-OD)*

Some people still dont seem to get it:

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
To be honest,the external trigger set up that mounts on the accessory pulley is a better choice.If something goes wrong you do not have to remove the gearbox to get @ a piece of plastic.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Some people still dont seem to get it:

I do prefer external cause I can bump my timing to, but this is a no=ice setup up though


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_I do prefer external cause I can bump my timing to, but this is a no=ice setup up though

any standalone allows for timing adjustment without physically bumping anything.... Its just a trigger assembly!!
I worked in injection molding and tooling for almost 20 years....stuff made out of the right material is more stable and stronger than aluminum.
This housing only holds a seal and a sensor......not the crankshaft!! Unless you frag a flywheel or totally blow a rear main seal chances are nothing will ever happen to it. Last place I worked we made the components for several OEM crank and cam position sensors... you wouldnt believe the tight tolerances and QS9000 inspection procedures involved at every level., and all those parts were/are glass filled plastics. When they talk about <1ppm (one part per million) defects you stand a pretty good chance at getting a part that lasts. IMO a lot better chance than some aftermarket gizmo that bolts onto the front end cos most of those manufacturers dont even come close to the levels of OEM quality control.
If I stepped on toes there... Oh well.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (OhioBenz)*

While I don't disagree with Wizard's statement concerning the external trigger assembly, I can also certainly understand why some people would prefer a more protected location. 
Anyways, one more question about that VW set-up, what's the part number to the crank sensor that goes along with that.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (ABA Scirocco)*

another option is the BGP reluctor wheel.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (jettatech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettatech* »_another option is the BGP reluctor wheel.

PIX, INFO?


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (OhioBenz)*

Kinda like the same idea as the pressed on, but this one uses a plate to mount to, lines up with crank bolt holes, and is transferred when replacing an engine. Best way for me to describe is the old style shim with a reluctor wheel attached. Key to this would be crank bolt locations same?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
This housing only holds a seal and a sensor......not the crankshaft!! Unless you frag a flywheel or totally blow a rear main seal chances are nothing will ever happen to it. Last place I worked we made the components for several OEM crank and cam position sensors... you wouldnt believe the tight tolerances and QS9000 inspection procedures involved at every level., and all those parts were/are glass filled plastics. When they talk about <1ppm (one part per million) defects you stand a pretty good chance at getting a part that lasts. IMO a lot better chance than some aftermarket gizmo that bolts onto the front end cos most of those manufacturers dont even come close to the levels of OEM quality control.


Good info. Thanks.


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (Mtl-Marc)*

Could anyone post a pic of the external sensor mounted? I just started looking into this and of course the crank sensor is the only one holding me back.
Thanks in advance and BTW great info guys keep up sharing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (Volk14)*

Here's an external one that I have for a 9a running an aba serp setup. I'm actually selling it as I went with a different plan.








I just have it mocked up on a bare block in this photo:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_I can also certainly understand why some people would prefer a more protected location.

It does not bother me if you agree with my post or not.*My post was not pertaining to protection..it was pertaining to installation*.Unless most of the people posting in this topic that have 0 experience with sad product...I actually DO have one.








To install this requires a VW tool to make sure the sensor is in sync with the 60-2 wheel.Had the 60-2 wheel been bolted to the crankshaft hub then YES by all means I would say it is a great set up as it takes away that installation error.Until I have seen one then the external mounted at the front of the engine is still superior.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
It does not bother me if you agree with my post or not.*My post was not pertaining to protection..it was pertaining to installation*.Unless most of the people posting in this topic that have 0 experience with sad product...I actually DO have one.








To install this requires a VW tool to make sure the sensor is in sync with the 60-2 wheel.Had the 60-2 wheel been bolted to the crankshaft hub then YES by all means I would say it is a great set up as it takes away that installation error.Until I have seen one then the external mounted at the front of the engine is still superior.
X2
not everyone gets the point, if this is not dialed in properly, then u have to drop the whole trans, AND clutch, AND flywheel. but this isn't a bolt up and go thing the 1st time around w/o special tools. a couple of degrees of can cause some rather major problems when running on hte ragged edge. no if's ands or butts about it


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_To install this requires a VW tool to make sure the sensor is in sync with the 60-2 wheel.

Can you provide the special tool number or info on said special tool? Thanks for not just spewing some cool information, but following up with an apprpriate warning. Someone could make an expensive mistake if this sensor would be installed incorrectly.
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## GintsK (Sep 13, 2004)

Todays pictures:


























































_Modified by GintsK at 9:57 AM 2-13-2008_


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (GintsK)*

Very cool, thank you. I can certainly understand the point others have made about the difficulties installing the parts and the need for special tools but nevertheless still very cool. I can't quite make out the second digit of part number on that sensor, is it a "2'" or a "Z"?


----------



## GintsK (Sep 13, 2004)

VW have two trigger wheel assembly numbers. I have both reachable. Difference is gland surface IMO. On this one still crankshaft surface is used. On other IIRC - gland works on trigger wheel surface. 
Next week I hope on install.
Parts on pictures:
030 103 171 L - flange with trigger wheel
030 906 433 Q -sensor from VW Polo
1J0 973 723 -connector 
000 979 133 A - crimped wires (without rubber seals - so not rightest part but usable)
Closeups are here:


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (GintsK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GintsK* »_
000 979 133 A - crimped wires (without rubber seals - so not rightest part but usable)
Closeups are here:


Thanks! And I think 357-972-741-A might be the right seal to work with those wires.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

nice to have those who are willing to share!!!
thats the TRUE VW spirit


----------



## krazy3en (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello. I´ve tried this crank trigger kit now, and the PNs I´ve used are:
030 906 433Q
030 105 649E
036 105 189C
The problems I ran into is that two holes in the sealflange does not fit where it normally does on the 1H engine. The metal cover between the engine and gearbox does not fit AT ALL. And the sensors angle aganst the engine is clashing with the engine. How can this actually work? What is the enginecode on the engine pictured in this thread?

_Modified by krazy3en at 8:47 PM 2-4-2008_


_Modified by krazy3en at 8:54 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

I can look some stuff on this up on etka if needed, just ask


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (krazy3en)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazy3en* »_Hello. I´ve tried this crank trigger kit now, and the PNs I´ve used are:
030 906 433Q
030 105 649E
036 105 189C


030 103 171 L - flange with trigger wheel
030 906 433 Q -sensor from VW Polo
what is the cost for these?


----------



## krazy3en (Aug 22, 2005)

In Norway, where I come from, or what?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (nigel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nigel* »_you could try to get a hold of this crank position sensor its a European part number should be 60-2 wheel

















_Modified by nigel at 1:07 AM 10-31-2007_

The mkv rabbit uses that setup.


----------



## sharpshooter33 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Man I do like that setup. Did anyone ever get a line on them from Euro? Has anyone got one up and running on an older block? pics?
I was wondering about 9A and 020 tranny combination.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (sharpshooter33)*

i'm looking at a 9A install, talking to somebody to get the pieces here.
So if this a MK5 why doesnt the dealer have the PN's in their computer?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

th pn is in etka they just arnt looking hard enough or are looking as us only pn's


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

i called the parts dept i deal with regularly - he entered the PN's in and got that they were valid, but not available for them to order...
i def need at least 1 of these for my 9A build


----------



## natek102 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

I second that. So far, I haven't been able to find someone who is willing to get this for me.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (natek102)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natek102* »_I second that. So far, I haven't been able to find someone who is willing to get this for me.
I can do it for you. IM me.


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

i'm running a 034 60-2 wheel, some initial hiccups but other than that it works pretty well... i wish the sensor was on a right angle but it was probably designed for a conventionally mounted 9a.. but ya 6 deg between crank inputs is better than 180... lol dampened by a belt and slave chain yay!


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

running 034 external here also. modified it to work with e aba serp hardware though


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
The mkv rabbit uses that setup.

I should have one of those in my hand on Monday....


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

I sort of expected this thread would get resurrected some day. Make sure you put some pictures, part numbers and maybe with a review of your installation procedures.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_I sort of expected this thread would get resurrected some day. Make sure you put some pictures, part numbers and maybe with a review of your installation procedures.

will do


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
The mkv rabbit uses that setup.

another Vortex Myth debunked - held part in my hand and went through all Rabbit MK5 on their Etka... 2006+


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow, i've been looking for a crank setup for a while now i wasnt about to spend 250 bucks on the (unelegant) 034 setup


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mortal_Wombat)*

I'm looking at this and don't see why you need a special tool to install it. it looks like you put the crank at exactly #1 tdc and an oil pan on the block and just press everthing on with the orange tab in place. what am I missing? 
and what are the procurable etka #'s and cost?


_Modified by weeblebiker at 5:02 AM 7-2-2008_


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Wizard,
How much different is the external crank trigger than the ABA rear main seal? They look really really close.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mortal_Wombat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mortal_Wombat* »_wow, i've been looking for a crank setup for a while now i wasnt about to spend 250 bucks on the (unelegant) 034 setup
I'm using a 034 external setup on my 2l16v. except I had a bbm 16v serp pulley modded to accommodate the 034 trigger so I can run serp


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Wizard,
How much different is the external crank trigger than the ABA rear main seal? They look really really close.

030 103 171 L - flange with trigger wheel is the right part number - I have one now and there is only one hole that does not match but is easily drilled and tapped in the block.


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

This is an awesome part,and will save me hours of fab, and no clearancing.But just in case in missed it, does the ring fit an aba forged crank?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Scrubbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrubbs* »_This is an awesome part,and will save me hours of fab, and no clearancing.But just in case in missed it, does the ring fit an aba forged crank?

The rear main seal for older 1.8 and 9A, ABA cranks are all the same... The rear sealing flange housings are all the same....
If you have an ABA block - you already have the internal crank position sensor...


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

I just know the diameter of the aba and mine are the same.wanted to verify the it would press on.


----------



## crazy16v (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (Scrubbs)*

anyone have any updates on installation. rubber mallet?looks clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (crazy16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy16v* »_anyone have any updates on installation. rubber mallet?looks clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Maybe the Wizard would be kind enough to actually share what he knows about installation - such as the special tool(s) required and their VW numbers? or a picture of said tool(s)









_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Unlike most of the people posting in this topic that have 0 experience with said product...I actually DO have one.







To install this requires a VW tool to make sure the sensor is in sync with the 60-2 wheel.

as was asked clear back in December...

_Quote, originally posted by *Funkatollah Insaney* »_
Can you provide the special tool number or info on said special tool? Thanks for not just spewing some cool information, but following up with an apprpriate warning. Someone could make an expensive mistake if this sensor would be installed incorrectly.
Thanks!!!!!



_Modified by OhioBenz at 1:00 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

Isn't this the special tool that you posted in another thread?


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Looks like it, you can see it in place on the other pic, looks like it locks the hole in place.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_Isn't this the special tool that you posted in another thread?









if it is - it comes with the rear sealing flange assembly...at no extra cost. Which does not then explain why the Wizard states special tools are required......... So I'm still waiting on the man who actually had one of these clear back in December 07 to *SHARE* some information....


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

x2
out with it, or are you just chasing a $?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

regardless of him....
heres the flange mouned on the block without the reluctor ring.
As you can see at the circle #1 the wire will exit here, no hole in the bellhousing required - just in the backing plate...
Hole #2 inside the square shows the only mismatched mounting bolt and #3 is where you have to tap a new one..
Seal fits on the crank nicely!
It all looks like a winner here! Of course except for the highly technical installation procedure requiring special VW tools....

[


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

That looks awesome. It does make me wonder why VW switched the position of hole #2 to #3. It seems like they could of just left it where it was originally.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (frechem)*

all the alu seal carriers I have seen have that hole along with the one that matches the threaded hole.
wow, that really does not make sense out of context but you know what I mean.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (krazy3en)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazy3en* »_
The problems I ran into is that two holes in the sealflange does not fit where it normally does on the 1H engine. The metal cover between the engine and gearbox does not fit AT ALL. 

no - it wont fit unless you're willing to spend about 15 min. to make a hole that clears it... 








Next time I'm just going to "deform" the plate... but first i am still waiting on the sensor to see how it fits.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

I did a little a bit of digging and came across some guy on the VEMS forums that used these parts on a PG (G60) block according to him part# 030 103 647E is the metal cover that'll fit properly, retail on that part is about 25 euros.
And the part# for the sensor is 030 906 433Q, it's worth about 40 euros.



_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 5:46 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

On a very slightly related topic, I can think of at least a half dozen North American parts suppliers with really good website that include part number search, price, availability, etc. Does anybody know of a good european site that does the same thing? Preferably in English, Dutch or German language?


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

http://www.vagcat.com/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_So I'm still waiting on the man who actually had one of these clear back in December 07 to *SHARE* some information....

Thanks man. Watching this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_On a very slightly related topic, I can think of at least a half dozen North American parts suppliers with really good website that include part number search, price, availability, etc. Does anybody know of a good european site that does the same thing? Preferably in English, Dutch or German language?

That would be asweet find indeed! VAG cat shows no pricing...
For the sensor it is indicated that you have to provide the vehicle chassis number.... Which is what some of my euro Dubbers ran into..
At best I have a Euro ETOS....


_Modified by OhioBenz at 7:23 AM 8-1-2008_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

ordered a workshop manual today...
that should provide installation and wiring schematics


----------



## crazy16v (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (frechem)*

waching this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (crazy16v)*

My PM conversation on VEMS with Gints from Latvia:

_Quote, originally posted by *Ohiobenz* »_
Can you tell me any specifics on the VW crank mounted trigger wheel installation?
Did it work well with VEMS?
Any details on the application?
thank you



_Quote, originally posted by *GintsK* »_
I personaly use it on two projects - MS and VEMS. I have tested it until 7300rpm.
No other problems only (those) mentioned in VWvortex - screw, corner of block and metal shield between gearbox and engine. All easily solvable without special equipment.
I have no pinouts at hand. But i can find it if needed.
Gints
Latvia



_Quote, originally posted by *Ohiobenz* »_
thanks. I plan to use it with MSnS-e
How did you install the impulse ring on the crank? Any special tools?



_Quote, originally posted by *GintsK* »_
No any special tools. Piece of wood and hammer. TDC and red plastic.
For MS you need change cap after optocoupler. It must be ~10x smaller.


Nice to have somebody that is willing to *SHARE*, hmmm i think i said that before....
I'm still waiting on the arrival of the sensor - when that is here I will post more pix - and install the impulse sensor with my "special" wooden block & hammer tools.....

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard of Od* »_
To install this requires a VW tool to make sure the sensor is in sync with the 60-2 wheel.


_Quote, originally posted by *Funkatollah Insaney* »_
Can you provide the special tool number or info on said special tool? Thanks for not just spewing some cool information, but following up with an apprpriate warning. Someone could make an expensive mistake if this sensor would be installed incorrectly.
Thanks!!!!!




_Modified by OhioBenz at 12:26 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (crazy16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
To be honest,the external trigger set up that mounts on the accessory pulley is a better choice.If something goes wrong you do not have to remove the gearbox to get @ a piece of plastic.
Did I mention that this part costs ~90US?

Well he’s right on the last part…. For the price of just one of the components







However….
No tranny removal required for replacement. Matter of fact this is FAR EASIER to replace than a front mounted sensor which will require precise adjustment to make sure the gap is correct…
Maybe Wiz found out this is all too easy….

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
I have 2 of them,I have more on order....they are not cheap though so window shoppers need not apply









Which is why he’s been missing from this thread lately








Yeah, I'm a bit bitter..... threads like this are for helping, not selling one's products....
OK, for the pix:
Trigger sensor came in today!!








Notice tapered pin and the single bolt








Where the sensor goes – notice the locating hole, screw hole and the nest for the rectangular sensor… no room for wiggle or error!








The sensor being brought in from behind the motor








Pushed into place by hand








Ready to tighten up screw








Tightening up the screw… 
I rotated this pic to give a clear understanding of access to this sensor for easy install or removal

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
And there you have it folks...secret #4 of 7
Damn vortex is getting good these days.


Exactly why do we have to have secrets?

_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_x2
out with it, or are you just chasing a $?

OH…..
That this works is already proven by Gints in Latvia ! - thanks to him for posting the pix - which i've been whoring all over the place.
My next step is to modd a plate without cutting a hole - I will probably make a small die that can fit in my arbor press in order to make it nice and neat - and maybe available to mod other plates in the future.
I wont get my own setup up and running for a bit because school starts soon and its going to be another busy year of teaching!! Summer is the time to do cars








If anyone wants more info on this setup - feel free to IM me. I know that if I post anything else - this thread would likely be blackholed http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 



_Modified by OhioBenz at 12:37 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

"I'm still waiting on the arrival of the sensor - when that is here I will post more pix - and install the impulse sensor with my "special" wooden block & hammer tools....."
come on now,
what's the VAG # for the special tool?










_Modified by weeblebiker at 8:06 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

Ohiobenz, you are the man. I think we all owe this guy a beer for posting pics. Ive been wondering wether this sensor could be changed without removing the trans and you answered my question 100%. I cannot wait to get one of these!
I was just thinkiing about the install of the impulse ring... do you think the clutch pressure plate could be used to press it into place? the bolts could be tightened very gradually.. how far down does the impulse ring seat?


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Very nice, I know what I'm getting if/when I switch to crank trigger.
Does the orange tool come with it?
Did you go through a normal VW dealer, or is it a you know a guy who knows a guy, who knows someone's brother, who's someones friend of someone's roomate type of thing?


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_Ohiobenz, you are the man. I think we all owe this guy a beer for posting pics. Ive been wondering wether this sensor could be changed without removing the trans and you answered my question 100%. I cannot wait to get one of these!
I was just thinkiing about the install of the impulse ring... do you think the clutch pressure plate could be used to press it into place? the bolts could be tightened very gradually.. how far down does the impulse ring seat?

I just pitched a bunch of pressure plates DUH!!! I bet you can use one that is cut off around the outside with maybe a ring attached... Will look into it.
Gints just replied that he knows of somebody that has removed and replaced the same impulse ring 3x without a problem...

_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_Very nice, I know what I'm getting if/when I switch to crank trigger.
Does the orange tool come with it?
Did you go through a normal VW dealer, or is it a you know a guy who knows a guy, who knows someone's brother, who's someones friend of someone's roomate type of thing?

Yes the orange alignment tool came with it.
I bought the flange on e-bay after i determined which part number was correct for the pix that Nigel posted way early on. 
The sensor was a gamble because there are a number of part numbers for an "impulse sensor" but most I've found are like the ABA ones. The one in the pix came from a German recycler.
Unless somebody can prove it different - every individual I contacted that called a VW parts dept in Europe was told they had to provide the VIN for the car it was going onto, (try ordering bulk with one VIN LOL) VWOA would not even talk to my local dealer 's parts manager whom i've dealt with for 20 yrs and who was quite willing to order this stuff for me...
I received multiple replies from Euro parts suppliers & retailers both here and offshore who could not get these parts... except for one








So far they have acquired all the components to do an install for me - including the electrical pieces that Gints has posted on pg2 of this thread... 










_Modified by OhioBenz at 8:21 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

i wanted to upload a happy dance emoticon... but i really dunno how LOL...


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (PADILLA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PADILLA* »_

yeah that works!
So what is your opinion of this setup???


----------



## GintsK (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi!
*Here is pinout:
1 - +5V
2 - signal 
3 - (-)*
if MS is used two things must taken in to account:
1) ground must come not from engine or chasies but directly from MS ground pins row.
2) Capacitors C11 on both V2.2 or V3.0 must be replaced to smaller one. 0.001 in my case. But 0.0047uF must work too. 
Original 0.01 cause revlimit ~5500Rpm
Gints


_Modified by GintsK at 10:56 AM 1/22/2009_


----------



## GintsK (Sep 13, 2004)

One more thing:
sorry if I not reed carefully, but in OhioBenz pictures corner of engine block is not cutted.
Why it is needed? In pictures sealing flange is not tightened. When tightened it is impossible to unscrew sensor bolt due to corner and as result replace sensor without disassemble gerbox, flywheel and flange.
Gints 


_Modified by GintsK at 12:58 AM 8-5-2008_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (GintsK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GintsK* »_One more thing:
sorry if I not reed carefully, but in OhioBenz pictures corner of engine block is not cutted.
Why it is needed? In pictures sealing flange is not tightened. When tightened it is impossible to unscrew sensor bolt due to corner and as result replace sensor without disassemble gerbox, flywheel and flange.
Gints 


yes i found that out last night as I was playing with modifying another plate...
How much/deep does the corner need to be ground/cut? I'm sure i'll find out LOL..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

I am very sorry I have not posted in this thread in a while.I have had alot going on in my life that has limited my actvity on vortex.

_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_That looks awesome. It does make me wonder why VW switched the position of hole #2 to #3. It seems like they could of just left it where it was originally.









This set up came off a VW Polo engine,not a 037/058 motor.Thats why all the holes do not line up.

_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
Well he’s right on the last part…. For the price of just one of the components







However….

Adds up fast doesnt it?

_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
No tranny removal required for replacement. Matter of fact this is FAR EASIER to replace than a front mounted sensor which will require precise adjustment to make sure the gap is correct…

Transmission removal IS manditory to get @ the trigger wheel.On a front mount set up (I assume you mean 034) you can lock your VR sensor position in the software of the SEM system you are using.

_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
Which is why he’s been missing from this thread lately 









No,I have been dealing with a personal matter (my grand father was sick and passed away on Saturday) so excuse me for not making vortex my life.Things are only NOW becoming quiet again.

_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
Yeah, I'm a bit bitter..... threads like this are for helping, not selling one's products....

Ok this is the 2ND TIME you have accused me of this bull****.The first time you accused me,you wrote me a little apology and said you were having a bad day.
I have 4000+ MORE than you of QUALITY technical information.Anyone on this forum can testify to that.I am not trying to sell anything,I bought this set up for my own personal engine before I decided to go a different route.A good friend of mine bought the other set up I had for his own personal project.

_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_








if it is - it comes with the rear sealing flange assembly...at no extra cost. Which does not then explain why the Wizard states special tools are required..

That "tool" *DID NOT* come with mine.Did this thought ever cross your mind?I had to purchase this separatley the same way I had to purchase the timing chain tensioner tool for the 1.8T from the VW dealership.
I am on the few people in this thread (besides yourself) that have first hand experience with this set up.I am not saying it was a junk set up.I simply stated that for the price,hassle of installation and complexity of the set up (sourcing the parts etc) it was simply not worth it.
Dont say I did not help anyone when I was the first person to post the Part # straight from the box on my desk @ the time.
I am happy that you got the set up installed.Let me know when you install the 60-2 wheel,I am looking forward to your hammer and wood method







.I am thinking about making a 60-2 wheel mountable on the flywheel hub but then then clutch will be offset by 1-2mm.
Regardless next time SEND ME A PM if I do not respond to a message on here BEFORE you decide to drag my name through the mud.
Thanks.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hey Wizard, welcome back, sorry to hear about your grandfather. 
What does the official VAG installation tool look like? Do you still have it, if so any chance you snap a picture of it and post it here?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
What does the official VAG installation tool look like? Do you still have it, if so any chance you snap a picture of it and post it here?

I am still in Barbados,the tool looks similar to the orange piece posted above but has arrows on it if I remember correctly.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

So whats the deal with this? How is it working? Final price on it? And that one is the one from the mk5?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

still waiting on the wiring components to arrive.


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

FREAKIN SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The answers are worth the wait. I guess I can re-consider MS.
Wizard, sorry about your grand-dad. I lost mine to cancer, all of them. He wasn't in good health at 89. Thanks for coming back to clear the air and remain civil about it.
OhioBenz, You da man!!!! Thanks for going through the hoops for this. It's another asset to the community.
I think I can feel inspiration welling up in my toes, to go out in the garage and finsh some floors. No wait, its gas. No, I ust farted. IT IS inspiration!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
Thanks! And I think 357-972-741-A might be the right seal to work with those wires.


Wires, female connector and seal came in today....
it requires 3 of those seals ABA Scirocco - one per wire so i'll need to get some more.... either that or the single rubber boot with 3 holes if you can spot a part number for that...
Everything fits so next is getting a firm price on all this stuff, so far it looks really good. I havent mounted the reluctor ring yet simply due to a lack of time - but not to worry, it wont be with a hammer...


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

thanks for the update bro. keep us posted


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_thanks for the update bro. keep us posted










gonna be preoccupied with this for a bit


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

First of all, thats just a Busa, nothing special. 2nd, Please tell me you didnt just use a pressure washer to clean the bike. Bikes are supposed to be hand washed, so you know everynut and bolt is in its proper state. You know where every scratch and nick are. NVm, just hose it down.Get back to the VW. They are special, you can pressure wash em, AND we want updates.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Scrubbs)*

yeah you're right, its just a Busa - the fastest production bike made....
i didnt do the pressure washing... the PO did...
finishing my son's GLI motor and re-install, will get back on the MS project motor shortly... but like i said, school starts in a week so lots of meetings and in-service to go to...


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

Yeah, its fast. The only credit to its name. Not even on a true racecourse cometition. But ill give it to ya. Bikes are meant to straighten turns. The busa is a pig if i ever knew one. Scrapes the pegs and cans on even a medium turn. Its never won any track events that i can think of. Even with it being fast. You cant make a turn at those speeds. 
Just razzin ya, the Busa is a true sport touring bike. cant compare it to much else though. Almost in its own class. I d like to have one myself, but i itch for the twisties to much.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Scrubbs)*

its heavy... like my Superglide, but i do 100mi/day to work for the school year... all highway so this is fun, fast and still gets 47mpg


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

47mpg is good. high 20's low 30's on my RC, unless i tear into it. then were talkin low 20's.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Scrubbs)*

anyone have a RUNNING car with this yet?


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_anyone have a RUNNING car with this yet?

your not????


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_anyone have a RUNNING car with this yet?

GintsK has done this to 2 motors, one runnning MS the other VEMS


----------



## GintsK (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

Three now.
But all engines is 2L and with stock valve springs/followers.
So I can't tell about reaching 9000rpm on this.
7300 it gives without problems.
Gints


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (GintsK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GintsK* »_Three now.
But all engines is 2L and with stock valve springs/followers.
So I can't tell about reaching 9000rpm on this.
7300 it gives without problems.
Gints

So how did you assemble the ring to the crankshaft?


----------



## GintsK (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

I never do mechanical jobs.
This wheels assemble three different mechanics. They did not rails about problems.
It is important to put engine on TDC and use original position lock (red plastic)


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

where are you guys ordering the flange/rotor and sensor from?


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

I would use some loctite to help hold this on.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

ttt


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (nigel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nigel* »_










This looks like an 8V block. You can see the distributor blank. I made a similar piece:


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (still_a_G)*

It's interesting that VW converts the VR signal to a Hall signal with this design. There has to be a benefit considering it takes an additional +5V signal to do this. I'm thinking maybe just for noise reduction?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (still_a_G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *still_a_G* »_
This looks like an 8V block. You can see the distributor blank. I made a similar piece:


thats a standard 16v block setup


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
thats a standard 16v block setup

oh werd, my bad. ha, you can see i'm a noob to vw engines.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (still_a_G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *still_a_G* »_









Nice piece, it looks very much like the "dizzy grizzy" that Bahnbrenner sells. Just curious though, is there anything thats hold the shaft into the bronze piece or do you just have to exercise a little care and caution while installing it?


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
Nice piece, it looks very much like the "dizzy grizzy" that Bahnbrenner sells. Just curious though, is there anything thats hold the shaft into the bronze piece or do you just have to exercise a little care and caution while installing it?


thanks, sheesh, I don't shop enough i guess. I didn't even know BB sold a piece like this. 

The shaft fits into the bronze housing with a nice tight clearance fit. The clearance is small enough to create a vacuum so that it doesn't drop when inserting it into the block. There's a tiny pocket of air at the top of the shaft. You can't see it, but there is a hole for oil to get to the shaft like the original dizzy has.


_Modified by still_a_G at 9:29 AM 11-26-2008_


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*

tell me where i can get this!!!!


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (still_a_G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *still_a_G* »_

thanks, sheesh, I don't shop enough i guess. I didn't even know BB sold a piece like this. 

The shaft fits into the bronze housing with a nice tight clearance fit. The clearance is small enough to create a vacuum so that it doesn't drop when inserting it into the block. There's a tiny pocket of air at the top of the shaft. You can't see it, but there is a hole for oil to get to the shaft like the original dizzy has.

_Modified by still_a_G at 9:29 AM 11-26-2008_
i made one like this, but i just cut a dizzy down... pretty cool piece though


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (CanadianCabby)*

I'm building a 16V G60 setup and already have a 60-2 wheel attached to the original pulley but don't know if I can use it with the G60. Anyways, I'm wondering if I should research this option more. I have a 36-1 tooth wheel sending a VR signal to MS right now and find that it's pretty sensitive to noise. I like this option here because it'll put out a more stable Hall signal.
Sooo, who's got the good word on this? Where can one get it and what should I expect to pay for all the parts?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (still_a_G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *still_a_G* »_
Sooo, who's got the good word on this? Where can one get it and what should I expect to pay for all the parts?









x1328234102948


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

You can take a horse for water but you cant force them to drink....
I have 5 sets on order coming in mid June
who wants?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_You can take a horse for water but you cant force them to drink....
I have 5 sets on order coming in mid June
who wants?

Price?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Price?

Will release pricing as soon as everything is in stock,in a box and ready to ship.
In the mean time here is the revised trigger kit that will work on most of the SEM systems on the market today.Available with both a hall & a VR sensor.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (Issam Abed)*

Bump for someone doing this.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (nigel)*

That Lupo trigger wheel is a sweet piece! Unfortunately, it looks relatively hard to get here in the States, and I'm still not sure of the total price of trigger plus sensor.
Has anyone tried retrofitting an OEM internal crank trigger wheel and VR sensor to an earlier block? I'd think the VR sensor could be mounted with some drilling and tapping of the block -- hard work but certainly doable. 
Following that thought, can anyone confirm if an ABA or later crank clears okay in an early block *with* trigger wheel still attached? I guess another option might be adapting the early crank to accept the trigger wheel (machine a flat on the #4 counterweight, drill and tap 3 holes, etc.), but shouldn't be needed where later crank's available.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (o2bad455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o2bad455* »_That Lupo trigger wheel is a sweet piece! Unfortunately, it looks relatively hard to get here in the States, and I'm still not sure of the total price of trigger plus sensor.
Has anyone tried retrofitting an OEM internal crank trigger wheel and VR sensor to an earlier block? I'd think the VR sensor could be mounted with some drilling and tapping of the block -- hard work but certainly doable. 
Following that thought, can anyone confirm if an ABA or later crank clears okay in an early block *with* trigger wheel still attached? I guess another option might be adapting the early crank to accept the trigger wheel (machine a flat on the #4 counterweight, drill and tap 3 holes, etc.), but shouldn't be needed where later crank's available. 

All of these are viable options are are certainly doable. I remember back in the mid 90's when the ABA first came around people were welding up and drilling there block for a VR sensor but again it boils down to cost. With the Euro stronger now than it was a year ago this kit has just become more expensive but at the end of the day it is your call.
Reminds me of the russian $1 pencil vs the US $20M pen that can write in space.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (GintsK)*

Ok so anyone have the megasquirt setings and mods to run this?
Need to know for a lupo gti engine


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (frechem)*

fyi, won't fit a ABA rear main....bolt holes are differnt. tried it this morning


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_fyi, won't fit a ABA rear main....bolt holes are differnt. tried it this morning









Why would you need it on an ABA when there is already a trigger wheel on the crank?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_fyi, won't fit a ABA rear main....bolt holes are differnt. tried it this morning









you need to edit that


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (Salsa GTI)*

yes, correct...my mistake...you can't use it on a OLDDDD 8v...grabbed to wrong housing


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 16v +MS +coilpack....but no crank trigger?! (nothing-leaves-stock)*

it happens
this car is giving the shop bad karma


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_your going to need to trigger off the crank, or cams somehow. 
maybe you can get a custom crank pully machined with a trigger wheel section on the inside edge. then mount the magnetic sensor under/behind where its hard to see 

I have this setup and had the setup machined as above. Beautiful piece, the machining was $150 bucks and the piece was perfect and functional. It's In my build In the Scirocco forum somewhere.


----------



## Andyweir88 (Jun 9, 2010)

*help!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hello, I have just replaced my crankshaft on my seat ibiza 1.4 16v but stupidly never marked the crank position pick up ring. When the cylinder 1 is at TDC what postition is the pickup ring ment to be. 
Help would be kindly appreciated!!!


----------



## HENNESYNSMIRNOFF1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Man theres alot of good info in here, I wanted to use this piece eventually. I dont know if it was mentioned though, I didnt see it,That a 1.9l tdi pumpe duse engine uses the same trigger wheel setup.Ive got one from a mk5 jetta that needed a new engine.Its in my tool box at work if i can find it tomorrow i will give the part numbers.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey, if anybody needs a 16V 60-2 wheel, I'm getting rid of mine. I was going to keep it in case I ever went turbo but I've decided that if my G60 ever dies the car goes bye bye! Comes with sensor bracket.

$100 obo


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

anyone in the US ever get this working on SEM?


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

pileofredparts said:


> anyone in the US ever get this working on SEM?


 really? no one?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes really. we tried.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yes really. we tried.


 as in you bought one, tried it and it didnt work? 

if so what were the problems? challenges? 

im about to setup a motor with the one i bought and could use any advice


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yes really. we tried.


 perhaps it outputs a square wave Hall signal instead of the ABA VR signal? I know some of the block mounted 60-2 sensors from Europe were Hall instead of a VR (for some strange reason). 

Did you scope it?


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

sdezego said:


> perhaps it outputs a square wave Hall signal instead of the ABA VR signal? I know some of the block mounted 60-2 sensors from Europe were Hall instead of a VR (for some strange reason).
> 
> Did you scope it?


i'll let you know as soon as i get it installed

anyone have any advice or procedure on installation?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> perhaps it outputs a square wave Hall signal instead of the ABA VR signal? I know some of the block mounted 60-2 sensors from Europe were Hall instead of a VR (for some strange reason).
> 
> Did you scope it?


It is a hall sensor like most of the euro stuff. Not suprising since it is a part from a euro engine.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Hall for sure, I tried to help Josh and the guys get one working on a Euro 1.6 but didn't have any luck with it modded for hall or vr. Sensor could have been bad though, who knows.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

pileofredparts said:


> anyone have any advice or procedure on installation?


??


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

It looks like this dude is trying to get it to work. http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=200075 Not sure if he was finally able to though.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

frechem said:


> It looks like this dude is trying to get it to work. http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=200075 Not sure if he was finally able to though.


so it looks like no one can get it to work 
sweet
i guess ill have to be the first


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

good luck


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> good luck


thanks i like a good challenge

any tips on installing it on the motor?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

none other then time it right, be careful and once its on...its on.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> none other then time it right, be careful and once its on...its on.


thanks :thumbup:


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

since there are no instructions i will ask the obvious

you install it with motor @ TDC?
you press it on by hand?


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

pileofredparts said:


> since there are no instructions i will ask the obvious
> 
> you install it with motor @ TDC?
> you press it on by hand?


That makes sense. I would think that there is a Bentley or similar type of manual out there that explains the exact process though.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

frechem said:


> That makes sense. I would think that there is a Bentley or similar type of manual out there that explains the exact process though.


yeah but i lost my Lupo Bentley


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

pileofredparts said:


> yeah but i lost my Lupo Bentley


Yeah I don't think there is one but this is what I found when I did a search on ebay.co.uk http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=...bentley&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

or how about this? http://nowdownloadall.com/servers.a...2010 1:09:30 PM&q=vw lupo service manual&cr=1


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pileofredparts said:


> i guess ill have to be the first


opcorn:


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

Its on my motor, getting closer 

Install is easy, it presses onto the crank.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pileofredparts said:


> Its on my motor, getting closer
> 
> Install is easy, it presses onto the crank.


:laugh:............opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

any progress?


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> any progress?


waiting for some parts that should be here in a couple weeks then it will run


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pileofredparts said:


> waiting for some parts that should be here in a couple weeks then it will run


Can you post the part number on the unit you have? Sensor and trigger/side cover... Thanks :beer:


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Can you post the part number on the unit you have? Sensor and trigger/side cover... Thanks :beer:


its kinda hard to see once its installed 

i got mine from Christian @ EuropeanPerformanceProducts :thumbup::thumbup:
he can set you up, just tell him you need the same stuff as me, but dont get the thin metal shield, its useless, its for a different engine


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pileofredparts said:


> its kinda hard to see once its installed
> 
> i got mine from Christian @ EuropeanPerformanceProducts :thumbup::thumbup:
> he can set you up, just tell him you need the same stuff as me, but dont get the thin metal shield, its useless, its for a different engine


Sweet, thanks for the info, I will shoot him an e-mail :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Kevin, check this out, nice find and he explains what happens when the trigger hits the seal, just some food for thought. 

http://www.vems.hu/wiki/index.php?page=MembersPage/PaalPolizei 

Also, had another guy shoot me some part numbers and I will be ordering soon, $185 for expedited shipping, 2-3 weeks :beer:


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Kevin, check this out, nice find and he explains what happens when the trigger hits the seal, just some food for thought.
> 
> http://www.vems.hu/wiki/index.php?page=MembersPage/PaalPolizei
> 
> Also, had another guy shoot me some part numbers and I will be ordering soon, $185 for expedited shipping, 2-3 weeks :beer:


 good to know, hope i dont have that issue i dont feel like removing the motor/tranny 

im still waiting for my cluster then i should be done, ETA is the end of this month


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pileofredparts said:


> good to know, hope i dont have that issue i dont feel like removing the motor/tranny
> 
> im still waiting for my cluster then i should be done, ETA is the end of this month


 :thumbup:


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

hmmm, my trigger wheel cost $32 so far. The ABA pulley was extra but I needed it for the G60.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

still_a_G said:


> hmmm, my trigger wheel cost $32 so far. The ABA pulley was extra but I needed it for the G60.


 More info please, looking to go that route now


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Click my sig for details. The missing tooth wheel is from ebay. Just mount the sensor and go. Yes, you do need to find a machinist but it's better than sending money to another country. 

My previous toothed wheel was tack welded to the G60 serp. pulley. Worked great!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

still_a_G said:


> Click my sig for details. The missing tooth wheel is from ebay. Just mount the sensor and go. Yes, you do need to find a machinist but it's better than sending money to another country.
> 
> My previous toothed wheel was tack welded to the G60 serp. pulley. Worked great!


 Cool, I'll chek your thread :thumbup:


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

So who has this working? And is this a hall sensor or vr. :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

One guy with a nasty lil build, he had it idling, but no communication after that...

Pickup is hall and check my build thread for an alternative, anywhere after about pg 40 :thumbup:

The one I have is inexpensive, pleasing to the eye and supposedly bulletproof


----------



## bmwquick (May 17, 2010)

Seems like a few people couldn't get the OEM crank trigger setup to work. nothing-leaves-stock didn't say why not. I would like to know if I can use it to run ABA Motronic? Because I remember that the crank position sensor is the major obstacle to running Motronic 2.9. 

I have a 9A and my stock CIS-E Motronic has had nothing but problems. I plan on going Megasquirt in the future but I would like something temporary/reliable for now. Anyone?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bmwquick said:


> Seems like a few people couldn't get the OEM crank trigger setup to work. nothing-leaves-stock didn't say why not. I would like to know if I can use it to run ABA Motronic? Because I remember that the crank position sensor is the major obstacle to running Motronic 2.9.
> 
> I have a 9A and my stock CIS-E Motronic has had nothing but problems. I plan on going Megasquirt in the future but I would like something temporary/reliable for now. Anyone?


 Read last post ^


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I worked with Josh and Hater on the Polo powered Derby. It was a stock longblock, and we couldn't get the stupid thing to work with different board mods, nothing would work. The only thing I can tell you is the sensor we had was probably bad. Hater made a crank trigger from a waterpump pulley with a missing tooth 'installed' and it worked well.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I worked with Josh and Hater on the Polo powered Derby. It was a stock longblock, and we couldn't get the stupid thing to work with different board mods, nothing would work. The only thing I can tell you is the sensor we had was probably bad. Hater made a crank trigger from a waterpump pulley with a missing tooth 'installed' and it worked well.


 trigger ON the wasserpump?  

I saw a setup like that and was like :facepalm:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Haha no it used a 20v waterpump pulley (toothed) cut and ground a tooth off and bolted on the crank pulley from what I remember.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Haha no it used a 20v waterpump pulley (toothed) cut and ground a tooth off and bolted on the crank pulley from what I remember.


 gawcha :thumbup:


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

GintsK said:


> VW have two trigger wheel assembly numbers. I have both reachable. Difference is gland surface IMO. On this one still crankshaft surface is used. On other IIRC - gland works on trigger wheel surface.
> Next week I hope on install.
> Parts on pictures:
> 030 103 171 L - flange with trigger wheel
> ...


And the rubber for the end of "1J0 973 723 -connector" is this:

Connector is #18 on the pic.


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Haha no it used a 20v waterpump pulley (toothed) cut and ground a tooth off and bolted on the crank pulley from what I remember.


Any pic's of this set up?


----------



## wajshah (Jul 4, 2013)

*reluctor setting on crankshaft vw 1.4 axp engine code*

hi there,i wonder if you could help me,i was replacing a worn out crankshaft oil seal gearbox side,i removed it and it came off with the reluctor wheel for crankshaft sensor,but i did not make any markings,now i'm stuck because i don't know at what position i need to place it,because i have a feeling it wont start ,do you have any details?itis a vw golf 2001 registered with a 1.4 petrol engine,the engine code is axp,your help would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

still_a_G said:


> hmmm, my trigger wheel cost $32 so far. The ABA pulley was extra but I needed it for the G60.



Wow, it's been a couple years but I finally got it on the car and running this setup. The signal (white one below) is one of the smoothest I'm logging.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

still_a_G said:


> Wow, it's been a couple years but I finally got it on the car and running this setup. The signal (white one below) is one of the smoothest I'm logging.


Very nice!

I've still gotta come up with something for the cabby, got an undersize ABA pulley on my C, got the same trigger wheel for the cab, but can't find the pulley anywhere, too small to run on a stock ABA pulley :banghead:


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Don't quite understand situation. Pictures?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

still_a_G said:


> Don't quite understand situation. Pictures?


I think I have some of my Corrado floating around somewhere, but nothing off hand. I purchased a trigger wheel, just the same as on my Corrado, but is too small outside diameter for a stock ABA pulley. I am in the search for a smaller outside diameter pulley or larger toothed wheel as you have shown in your pic.

I have MSII waiting to go into the 16v swapped cabby, but don't have trigger or COP's as of now. Had to put the project on hold for a little while.


----------



## 192gti (Jan 24, 2011)

Have one of these on an ABF clone with Megasquirt 2 v3.57

Works fine, but needed a 1k ohm pullup resistor (between the signal and 12v IIRC).

Gets an occasional spike / miss fire that i'm still dabbling with in the MS noise filters.
although that could turn out to be something else....

FTW


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

sorry to resurrect his old thread.

so as of late 2013 the parts are more readily available in north America?
than in 2008 or 2009?

the sole porpuse of this is to tbe used with aftermarket engine management?
could I use this to run a abf engine management on my 9a block engine?

I have abf intake swap and throttle body; injectors and rail coming.

abf ecm with inmobilizer and key ring.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

FWIW I was able to get my car barely running with the Lupo ****, couldnt get a very good signal and ended up giving up. 

I am using Autronic SM4.

we made a custom crank and cam position sensor out of the distributor and a honda k20 crank position trigger wheel.


----------



## gereonb (Mar 2, 2017)

In defense of Issam, I want to let you know he is a solid guy and will eventually come through no matter what. These smart inventor types like him just aren't always the best business minds or communicators, so do give him some slack.

The secret tool he was mentioning is likely the VAG Crank Seal Positioner which does in fact replace the plastic triangle and ensures correct position of the reluctor ring on the Crank and Seal.
VAG Tool: T10134 


















1000q: How to use the VW special tool T10134 - BRM Rear...


***ADMIN NOTE (chittychittybangbang) - this writeup says to use the red pin on a TDI engine, the red pin is for gas engines, the black pin is for diesel engines! See this DIY article: http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a5/rear-main-seal-vw-audi-mk5-t10134.htm for the edited (fixed version) of...




www.myturbodiesel.com





Looking at the MK6 Seal below it looks similar to the lupo one we have been using except the sensor goes to the front of the block, does any one know if this fits the 827 Block ?.











oh and here is just a pic of the 03C103173 one on my PL Block, fit perfect on the old block without any drilling tapping, only the for the actual sensor I had to modify the block a little. Sensor: 036906433A.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

gereonb said:


> In defense of Issam, I want to let you know he is a solid guy and will eventually come through no matter what. These smart inventor types like him just aren't always the best business minds or communicators, so do give him some slack.
> 
> The secret tool he was mentioning is likely the VAG Crank Seal Positioner which does in fact replace the plastic triangle and ensures correct position of the reluctor ring on the Crank and Seal.
> VAG Tool: T10134


I don't know what you're talking about dude. This is an almost ten year old thread. It still has good info, but not sure who you're answering to.


----------



## gereonb (Mar 2, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I don't know what you're talking about dude.


I don't know why you are even chiming in then. 



LT1M21Stingray said:


> This is an almost ten year old thread. It still has good info, but not sure who you're answering to.


And I have been consistently coming back to this thread to reflect on it for those 10 years, People tried to paint Issam as some chad who wasn't giving out info and was only chasing paper, that ain't so. 
And so I am adding the missing info on the tool nobody could figure out, that is called contributing to a forum with useful information. We are here to share useful knowledge, not to one-up each other.


----------

